# Skylights in roof of barn



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Do you have skylights? If you do, have you had any problems with them? Do you like them? would you do it over?

If you dont have them, do you wish you did?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My friends barn has them...over every stall and down the center aisle...they have a off center peak roof design as they have a huge covered outside aisle way too. 
_{They also have "tubes" that allow light in through smaller opening, many use them in their interior parts of their homes for more light to get in...}_
She {does the stalls} near never has lights on in the barn as so much light comes in naturally. The skylights open...{pushes a switch so hydraulically?} and allow cooling ventilation and heat escape. No leaks either from them {yet!}...barn is only 3 years old so new construction here.
There is also a ventialtion fan in the roof system that when on creates a nice breeze on those summer days...no stall fans needed just the barn fan...and hardly any flies as there is constant upswept air I think they get sucked out..that and the fly misters in the stalls working when the fans are off...

I think they would do it again and I sure like the skylight and natural light and ability to let heat out idea...
I don't think it makes the barn any hotter either as unless directly overhead it is indirect light although a very abundant light source...
:wink:


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't have skylights, but I have "wall lights" along both sides at the top of my barn. Basically they are clear tinted corrugated plastic panels about 2' high that run the full length of both sides of my barn. They do let in a lot of natural light and make the barn feel very airy. Unfortunately, they also let a lot of heat out, but our building isn't heated or insulated anyways so that isn't a big deal.

I opted for wall lights because I was concerned skylights would break in a hailstorm and would be covered in snow during winter. The wall lights, being on the side are much better protected and don't covered in snow. We just built our barn last summer, so I cannot say how long they will last without breaking, but we did get some pretty good storms last summer and all was good. If they do break, they are easy and inexpensive to replace.


----------



## mnevans (Apr 13, 2014)

I think Skylights in a barn roof is a great idea. They would be just like home skylights and generally they have no problems. I would think that the natural light would be great. My parents house (I know it is a house not a barn) but the skylights last a long time but problems can come up like leaking(theirs just started leaking and it has been 13 years since the house was built). Just do lots of research and maybe ask a contractor if you are considering having them in your barn.


----------

